

Reuters exec: Please link to us and let us steal AP’s thunder - shortformblog
http://shortformblog.com/tech/reuters-exec-please-link-to-us-and-let-us-steal-aps-thunder

======
dotpavan
direct link to Reuters' President's blog post-
[http://blogs.reuters.com/mediafile/2009/08/04/why-i-
believe-...](http://blogs.reuters.com/mediafile/2009/08/04/why-i-believe-in-
the-link-economy/)

~~~
saturdayplace
This guy knows which way the wind is blowing. I laughed at this:

"Blaming the new leaders or aggregators for disrupting the business of the old
leaders, or saber-rattling and threatening to sue are not business strategies
- they are personal therapy sessions. Go ask a music executive how well it
works."

------
brg
No matter what the outcome, a few years from now every school book will have a
chapter dedicated to the AP/Reuters response to web links. This is as big as
the response of railroad companies to airlines.

I'm rooting for Reuters.

~~~
pyre
Really? I did most of my grade school/high school in the 90's and I can't tell
you much about the 70's based just on what I learned in school, let alone the
80's. So 'a few years from now' is a bit of an overstatement.

------
danh
How times have changed. A Reuters executive told me, many years ago (quoting
from my less than stellar memory): "Let me tell you, son, this internet thing
will only be really important in the pornography business."

------
omail
When a company does something stupid, its competitors stand ready to benefit.
I love this tweet: <http://twitter.com/CJAhearn/status/2822810506>

------
chaosprophet
Well you know what they say: Make hay while the sun shines. I'm only wondering
what took Reuters so long to respond.

